# Tourenschuhe Testbericht in der Radtouren 03/07?



## dertiger (14. Juni 2007)

Kennt einer den Tourenschuhe Testbericht in der Radtouren 03/07?
Mich würde interessieren wie der Adidas El Moro Schuh und der Specialized Taho abgeschnitten hat und wer Testsieger geworden ist.
Bin hauptsächlich auf der Suche nach einer Harten steifen Sohle, die trotzdem noch gehbar ist.

Wäre nett, wenn das einer kurz zusammenfassen könnte, wenn er den BEricht vorliegen hat!!


----------



## Tifftoff (14. Juni 2007)

Diesen Test habe ich ergoogelt.

Ich hab den Vorgänger El Moro. Beim Laufen rutscht meine Ferse durch die harte Sohle immer aus dem Schuh heraus, eigentlich inakzeptabel. Habe sie dann hinten zusammengenäht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertiger (14. Juni 2007)

Tifftooff: Stimmt es das die Adidas El Moro für sehr schmale Füße gemacht sind? Ist das bei deinen auch so?


----------



## Tifftoff (14. Juni 2007)

Ich hab sehr schmale Füße ( Umfang in der Mitte 25cm), wenn ich mir die so anschaue, sind sie für breite Füße eher wenig geeignet, aber vielleicht ist das beim aktuellen Modell anders.

Ich habe 40 Euro bei ebay gezahlt. Die Specialized Taho hätten mir besser gefallen, waren mir als Alltagsschuh aber zu teuer. Ein Nachteil bei meinen El Moro ist noch, wenn die einmal nass sind, sind sie es auch noch die nächsten Tage, da sie sehr schlecht trocknen.

Hier ist ein Bild. Hinten am Schuh sieht man meinen Versuch das Rausrutschen des Fußes zu verhindern. Damit sind sie eigentlich in Ordnung.

Ich würde trotzdem eher die Taho kaufen, vielleicht sind die aktuellen Taho besser. Anprobieren lohnt auf jeden Fall.

Bei ebay lohnt sich nur, wenn man gebrauchte oder die Schuhe billig einkauft, um sie dann wieder zu verkaufen. Ich hab schon 3 Paar gebrauchte gekauft. Hauptsächlich Sidis.


----------



## Bartenwal (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahre den Specialized Rockhopper, den Vorgänger des Tahoo. Die Sohle scheint identisch zu sein und ist sehr weich. Zum Laufen ist sie sehr gut geeignet, zum Radfahren nur ausreichend. Die Ferse ist eher schmal, vorne ist der Schuh recht breit, d.h. gut geeignet für Spreizfüsse. 
Für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit ist er o.k., auf langen Touren ziehe ich einen Schuh mit festerer Sohle vor, z.B. den Specialized MTB Comp bei Touren im Gelände. Ich habe schon 2 oder 3 Paar Rockhopper verfahren, nach jeweils einem Jahr sind die Schuhe verschlissen (6000 km)

Im Moment teste ich den Shimano MT70 und werde wohl mit ihm meine nächste Tour machen. Der ist hinten etwas weiter, dafür vorne etwas enger als Specialized. Das Gehen funktioniert nicht so gut wie mit dem Specialized, aber die Sohle ist steif genug für lange Touren.

Grüße,
bartenwal


----------



## dertiger (15. Juni 2007)

Danke für die EInschätzung. Eine zu weiche SOhle wollte ich nicht, dann fällt der Tahoo wohl raus.


----------

